# Help with figures for 1/18 scale Flying Sub



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Please forgive me for cluttering the Military forum with a Sci-Fi question, but I'm in the process of scratch-building an interior for my 1/18 Flying Sub, and the fabrication of the pilot and copilot have me stumped (what can I say; sculpting figures is not my forte).

Given the somewhat generic military flight-jacket-&-khakis look favored by Admiral Nelson and Co. it occurred to me I might be able to kit-bash commercially available figures similar to those pictured in this reference shot...










If any of you military modelers has any suggestions as to where I might find a suitable 1/18 scale match for the above figures I'd be grateful if you'd point me in the right direction. 

Thanks in advance for your help.

Oh, here are a few test-fit/ work-in-progress shots of the exterior...


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That's a great looking model...as for figures I think the closest military scale is 1/16th or 120mm which I don't think would be out of place in a 1/18th vehicle. Dragon, Verlinden,Tamiya and several others produce figures in this scale although they invariably tend to be standing rather than sitting.
I think Tamiya did some seated figures for their Kubelwagen.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, you could always buy a couple of the 21st Century Toys 1/18 WWII fighters and scarf their pilots. It would be spending an awful lot just to get the figures, though.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1/18 planes:
http://www.badcataviation.com/1scai21ceblb.html

They also have 1/18 action figures you could modify:
http://www.badcataviation.com/1scmiacfi.html


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the tips, gents.

With a little work I just might be able to Frankenstein a few of those CT figs together to arrive at a reasonable facsimile of Nelson and Crane....


----------

